# So this is what I did on my day off :D



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

[yt]zfruqLIGI1I[/yt]


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

screw that i froze my ass off out in the snow today and i was bunddled up and only out thier for 15 minutes


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have the same "Don't tread on me" flag over my 75 gallon SW! I'll post a video of what I did today tomorrow when I'm done. If that makes sense.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

which one were u lol


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I was the one in the red coat and the half-naked one  haha. The front flip guy was my friend. And haha yeah, we use our flag to sign. Anyone who comes to the house has to sign it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I should have a rule so that anyone ho comes to my house must bring me a coral!


----------

